# DART going to Nepal, 2015



## McG (26 Apr 2015)

Advance Party for the DART has deployed to Nepal to support earthquake recovery.


> Canada deploys advance DART team to asses earthquake-stricken Nepal
> CTV News
> 25 Apr 2015
> 
> ...


http://globalnews.ca/news/1961580/canada-looking-at-sending-dart-to-earthquake-stricken-nepal/


----------



## Old Sweat (26 Apr 2015)

The following has been posted on the 2 RCHA Facebook page:

I am sure everyone is tracking the 7.9 magnitude earthquake in Nepal with more than 1800 dead and thousands homeless. 2 RCHA OC DART is en route to Nepal now as part of the Humanitarian Assistance Reconnaissance Team. DART personnel from 2 RCHA have a 0730 hrs DAG parade at Y-101 tomorrow (Monday) with all kit, ID card, ID discs, etc. Probable deployment will see soldiers gone for 30+ days. We will keep our soldiers and families up to date on this Facebook page. I know that there is never a good time to take our soldiers away from their families with such short notice, however, I ask you all to consider the people we are going to help; they have lost loved ones, their homes, and in some cases their livelihoods. Our prayers are with them in their time of need


----------



## Old Sweat (26 Apr 2015)

Further to the above, DART is being pre-positioned in Trenton, but the decision to deploy it has not been made.


----------



## dapaterson (26 Apr 2015)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Further to the above, DART is being pre-positioned in Trenton, but the decision to deploy it has not been made.



Strictly speaking, the DART equipment is pre-positioned in Trenton already; it's (presumably) the troops being brought to the Yukon lodge to sit on their rucks closer to the aircraft.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 Apr 2015)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Strictly speaking, the DART equipment is pre-positioned in Trenton already; it's (presumably) the troops being brought to the Yukon lodge to sit on their rucks closer to the aircraft.



IIRC all the Engineering (I.E. ROWPU's, Heavy Equipment (limited), some heavy lift vehicles) Medical and, Vehicles are held like you said Paterson at Trenton in the huge DART warehouse.


----------



## dapaterson (26 Apr 2015)

If you ever get a chance to do a formal tour of the DART facilities (warehouses, compound etc) it's worth the trip.  Quite interesting.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 Apr 2015)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> If you ever get a chance to do a formal tour of the DART facilities (warehouses, compound etc) it's worth the trip.  Quite interesting.



My buddy was there when they got sent to Haiti, told me the emptied the water supply stores (i.e. all spares) from the warehouse within 48-72 hrs.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 Apr 2015)

DART composition

The DART has the following main elements:

DART Headquarters (about 45 CAF members): Drawn mostly from the 1st Canadian Division Headquarters (with about 30 CAF members) and the Canadian Forces Joint Signal Regiment (about 13 CAF members) in Kingston, Ontario, DART HQ is the link to the governments of Canada and the affected nation, and to partner organizations such as the U.N. and non-governmental humanitarian aid agencies. Under the direction of the Commanding Officer, DART HQ is responsible for determining and co-ordinating all the unit’s work in the theatre of operations. DART HQ is supported directly by a Military Police Section of two CAF members.

DART Company Headquarters (about 10 CAF members): “DART Company” is the main body of the DART, comprising Engineer Troop, Medical Platoon, Logistics Platoon and Defence & Security Platoon. 
DART Coy HQ provides command and control for its sub-units and sets their tasking priorities; it also provides a separate command team that can direct a split operation if required.

Engineer Troop (about 40 CAF members): Engineer Troop includes both field engineers (in Water Supply Section, Heavy Equipment Section and Field Engineering Section) and construction engineers, to provide limited utilities and vertical construction services. With its Reverse Osmosis Water Purification Unit (ROWPU), Water Supply Section can purify up to 50,000 litres per day of safe drinking water, provided in bulk to the medical aid station and for distribution to local residents. Once the DART camp is established, the other sections of Engineer Troop undertake other basic construction and engineer tasks required to support humanitarian aid operations.

Medical Platoon (about 45 CAF members): The members of Medical Platoon operate a medical aid station, a small tented facility offering laboratory, pharmacy, rehydration, preventive medicine and limited obstetrics services. It does not provide surgical or trauma care services. The health care centre can serve 250 to 300 outpatients and 10 inpatients per day, depending on their needs.

Logistics Platoon (about 20 CAF members): Logistics Platoon provides the DART with almost all its support and sustainment services, such as transport, equipment and vehicle maintenance, and supply.

Defence and Security Platoon (about 45 CAF members): Defence and Security Platoon is the DART’s source of security and general labour services.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (27 Apr 2015)

From the CF Info machine

Canada deploys an Assessment Team and elements of the Disaster Assistance Response Team to assist in humanitarian crisis in Nepal
April 26, 2015

OTTAWA – Today, an assessment team and elements of the Disaster Assistance Response Team (DART) deployed from Canadian Forces Base Trenton, Ontario. The Canadian Armed Forces is currently pre-positioning its personnel and resources in order to ensure a prompt reaction, in line with Government of Canada direction, to assist in the aftermath of an earthquake in Nepal.

Quick Facts

On April 26, a CC-177 Globemaster III and its air crew will transport the assessment team as well as relief supplies, medical personnel and firefighters as part of the Light Urban Search and Rescue (LUSAR) team.

The assessment team will assist the Interdepartmental Strategic Support Team (ISST) in performing its needs assessment and the other personnel will provide initial support and medical assistance once they arrive in Nepal.

The Disaster Assistance Response Team (DART) is one component of Canada’s toolkit to respond to natural disasters abroad. It is a military organization ready to deploy quickly to conduct emergency relief operations.

Yesterday the Government of Canada announced it will support experienced humanitarian organizations with $5 million to provide life-saving assistance to meet the urgent needs of people affected by the earthquake in Nepal. Canada is also a contributor to international rapid response mechanisms that ensure partner organizations are able to act immediately at the onset of a crisis.

Quotes

“In support of Department of Foreign Affairs, Trade and Development and in cooperation with our other government department partners, we are moving swiftly to assist Nepal in this time of need. Canada has consistently demonstrated strong support for humanitarian assistance and disaster relief operations at home and throughout the world.”

Jason Kenney, Minister of National Defence
“We extend our deepest condolences to the people of Nepal in the aftermath of this terrible earthquake. Our personnel are currently prepositioning to assess the needs of the affected population and the most efficient way to provide emergency relief. The Department of National Defence and the CAF stand ready to help save lives, maintain a stable environment, and assist in reconstruction where it is needed.”

General Tom Lawson, Chief of the Defence Staff
- 30 -

Related Products
The Disaster Assistance Response Team (DART)
Images from the departure will be available at forcesimages.ca

Contact information:
Media Relations 
Department of National Defence 
Phone: 613-996-2353 
Toll-Free: 1-866-377-0811 
Email: mlo-blm@forces.gc.ca


----------



## Colin Parkinson (27 Apr 2015)

DART and the C-17's are a match made in heaven. I suspect as soon as the assessment team thinks there is space and role to play they will be airborne. I suspect that runway and apron space is going to be key factor here.


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Apr 2015)

Colin P said:
			
		

> DART and the C-17's are a match made in heaven. I suspect as soon as the assessment team thinks there is space and role to play they will be airborne. I suspect that runway and apron space is going to be key factor here.



Nepal earthquake: Canada readies aid, disaster team

A shipment of emergency supplies and the first wave of DART members departed CFB Trenton on Sunday evening — flying to Europe, Kuwait and then India, where they will wait until called into Nepal.


----------



## tomahawk6 (27 Apr 2015)

A US Special Forces unit of 26 operators had been training in Nepal and have now transitioned to support rescue operations.The task ahead for the international community is staggering.Entire villages have been destroyed and getting help out there will require the Chinook as it can operate at those altitudes.

http://www.stripes.com/news/pacific/us-green-berets-join-in-nepal-earthquake-relief-1.342639


----------



## captloadie (27 Apr 2015)

Having been involved in a few DART deployments on the Movements side, I can say this: the assessment team has to be very specific on what the DART role will be and the equipment needed. It can be very difficult to prep loads when the priorities change hour to hour, and there is limited space available at 2 Air Mov to hold items.


----------



## cupper (27 Apr 2015)

One problem they are facing right now is that there is only one working runway at the airport in Katmandu, so flights in are being held up in various locations outside Nepal until they can be scheduled in.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (27 Apr 2015)

Doesn't help that that's the only runway at the airport.....

The airport has a single 10,007 feet (3,050 m) concrete runway orientated 02/20.


----------



## faivious (27 Apr 2015)

I had a quick question, I have a keen interest on humanitarian missions, and have always wanted to partake in one of them.
I'm not a CF member yet, but may be employed as a NCM ACISS Reservist under the 32 Signal Regiment Ontario, what are the chances of being able to volunteer and be picked to go overseas after being fully trained?


----------



## PuckChaser (27 Apr 2015)

faivious said:
			
		

> I'm not a CF member yet, but may be employed as a NCM ACISS Reservist under the 32 Signal Regiment Ontario, what are the chances of being able to volunteer and be picked to go overseas after being fully trained?



DART is staffed by Reg F members. Unless we're setting up a theatre somewhere for a sustained mission, not likely.


----------



## CombatDoc (27 Apr 2015)

faivious said:
			
		

> I'm not a CF member yet, but may be employed as a NCM ACISS Reservist under the 32 Signal Regiment Ontario, what are the chances of being able to volunteer and be picked to go overseas after being fully trained?


I'll go further and say that your chances as a Class A (ie parade once a week) reservist to deploy on the DART are zero, unless as a Class B Reservist you are filling either a high readiness position or possess unique skills. 

There are many Reg Force folks who spent several years being "on the DART" and were never called upon to deploy. It all depends on the (bad) luck of the draw.


----------



## faivious (27 Apr 2015)

Ah, thank you for the information!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (27 Apr 2015)

ArmyDoc said:
			
		

> I'll go further and say that your chances as a Class A (ie parade once a week) reservist to deploy on the DART are zero, unless as a Class B Reservist you are filling either a high readiness position or possess unique skills.
> 
> There are many Reg Force folks who spent several years being "on the DART" and were never called upon to deploy. It all depends on the (bad) luck of the draw.



I had a buddy who was back filling the high readiness Engr position during HESTIA and he was left behind and the guy he was filling in for was pulled off course to go....


----------



## McG (27 Apr 2015)

One Canadian in Nepal is complaining that the government has not done enough to help citizens get out of the country.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/nepal-earthquake-stranded-canadian-says-ottawa-not-doing-enough-to-bring-citizens-home-1.3050747


----------



## Nfld Sapper (27 Apr 2015)

MCG said:
			
		

> One Canadian in Nepal is complaining that the government has not done enough to help citizens get out of the country.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/nepal-earthquake-stranded-canadian-says-ottawa-not-doing-enough-to-bring-citizens-home-1.3050747



 :facepalm:


----------



## Colin Parkinson (28 Apr 2015)

Sadly our Tardis is currently awaiting a new equipulator and we are unable to jump through time and space to rescue you and get you back to Starbucks for your Latte. Since you chosse to go to a remote country with one small airport and no superhighways you forgive our tardiness.


----------



## medicineman (28 Apr 2015)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Sadly our Tardis is currently awaiting a new equipulator and we are unable to jump through time and space to rescue you and get you back to Starbucks for your Latte. Since you chosse to go to a remote country with one small airport and no superhighways you forgive our tardiness.



As supply techs, clerks, etc so frequently tell us - "Piss poor planning on your part doesn't constitute and emergency on ours".

MM


----------



## Eye In The Sky (28 Apr 2015)

MCG said:
			
		

> One Canadian in Nepal is complaining that the government has not done enough to help citizens get out of the country.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/nepal-earthquake-stranded-canadian-says-ottawa-not-doing-enough-to-bring-citizens-home-1.3050747





> I think the Canadian government is showing a very poor example of how much it cares for its citizens who choose to work abroad for development."



In a country devastated, thousands dead and injured,  and still the "me me me" attitude survives...


----------



## cupper (28 Apr 2015)

Perhaps they should request a refund on the consular services fee that they paid when they renewed their passports.

In their defense though, you do expect to have some sort or representative available or access to consular services when traveling abroad. Now you do need to assess and be responsible for your own safety and well being, but when you do run into unexpected situations like a lost passport for example, you should be able to go to a representative for assistance. I was surprised to learn that the Canadian Consul was a part time volunteer.

But the Feds haven't helped their cause either in the way that they have  handled some more high profile cases of late, such as Mohammed Famy's request to get a new passport after having it seized by the Egyptian Government.

Just my  :2c:


----------



## GUS021 (28 Apr 2015)

While a lot of tourists just rush to get the hell out of Nepal (and complaining that the government does not do enough or is to slow), some people want to do something for the local population. 

... L’étudiante de l’Université Concordia, avec qui Le Journal s’est entretenu aujourd’hui, était de passage au Népal pour réaliser un documentaire sur les réfugiés tibétains au Népal. Mais avec la tragédie de samedi, qui pourrait avoir fait plus de 10 000 morts, elle a décidé de venir en aide aux survivants de la catastrophe...


http://www.journaldemontreal.com/2015/04/28/une-montrealaise-refugiee-chez-les-moines-a-katmandou


----------



## Loachman (28 Apr 2015)

Colin P said:
			
		

> a remote country with one small airport



There are more airports than just one, but we do not yet know their conditions and what facilities and services are available, and access by land may or may not be possible.

Scheduling aircraft in and out of disaster areas is a greater challenge than most people realize. Currently, Katmandu is restricted to daytime VFR, which imposes a significant limitation. Ramp space also imposes a limitation, especially as it takes longer to load/unload cargo aircraft compared to passenger aircraft and, unless relief crews are in place (which comes at a cost), crew rest needs to occur prior to the aircraft departing again.


----------



## bradley247 (28 Apr 2015)

Loachman said:
			
		

> unless relief crews are in place (which comes at a cost), crew rest needs to occur prior to the aircraft departing again.



Not if you stage out of somewhere close by (which is the case here). The boots on the ground are tenting it, if the crew is on the ground in Nepal for more than a few hours they are having a very, very bad day. Crew rest in Nepal will mean sleeping on the jet...

Biggest hurdle is just getting on the ground, they were stacking 15-20 aircraft at a time in holds today waiting for ramp space.



			
				Loachman said:
			
		

> There are more airports than just one, but we do not yet know their conditions and what facilities and services are available



Kathmandu is the only paved runway over 5,000ft long in the entire country. For all intents and purposes (ie when you consider payload weights, altitude etc...) the only option for what is headed over there.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (28 Apr 2015)

MCG said:
			
		

> One Canadian in Nepal is complaining that the government has not done enough to help citizens get out of the country.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/nepal-earthquake-stranded-canadian-says-ottawa-not-doing-enough-to-bring-citizens-home-1.3050747



Canada doesn't have an actual consul in Nepal, just a honorary consul.


----------



## cavalryman (28 Apr 2015)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> Canada doesn't have an actual consul in Nepal, just a honorary consul.


According to CBC radio, said honorary consul is an MD and probably too busy plying his trade, what with all the injured, to have much time for whiny, entitled people with first world attitudes :


----------



## OldSolduer (28 Apr 2015)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> In a country devastated, thousands dead and injured,  and still the "me me me" attitude survives...



And will complain about the box lunch they will receive. We've seen this before.


----------



## McG (28 Apr 2015)

More Canadians complaining that there has not been enough support to find and extract citizens.  DART flights will take up to 100 Canadians as far as India when departing, but that is not enough for some.  

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nepal-quake-canada-sends-extra-staff-but-challenges-remain-1.3052786


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Apr 2015)

MCG said:
			
		

> More Canadians complaining that there has not been enough support to find and extract citizens.  DART flights will take up to 100 Canadians as far as India when departing, but that is not enough for some.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nepal-quake-canada-sends-extra-staff-but-challenges-remain-1.3052786



Again  :facepalm: with those people....


----------



## cavalryman (29 Apr 2015)

MCG said:
			
		

> More Canadians complaining that there has not been enough support to find and extract citizens.  DART flights will take up to 100 Canadians as far as India when departing, but that is not enough for some.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nepal-quake-canada-sends-extra-staff-but-challenges-remain-1.3052786


Lovely  display of narcissism.   Well done, fellow canadians.


----------



## daftandbarmy (29 Apr 2015)

Loachman said:
			
		

> There are more airports than just one, but we do not yet know their conditions and what facilities and services are available, and access by land may or may not be possible.
> 
> Scheduling aircraft in and out of disaster areas is a greater challenge than most people realize. Currently, Katmandu is restricted to daytime VFR, which imposes a significant limitation. Ramp space also imposes a limitation, especially as it takes longer to load/unload cargo aircraft compared to passenger aircraft and, unless relief crews are in place (which comes at a cost), crew rest needs to occur prior to the aircraft departing again.



And airports and runways can be damaged by the earthquakes, which creates a whole other range of issues.


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Apr 2015)

Wonder what this'll mean for Canada's efforts?


> Nepal has told foreign search and rescue teams not to come because there are already enough in the earthquake-hit country, a senior UN official said Wednesday.
> 
> Resident coordinator for Nepal Jamie McGoldrick said the government had decided it had enough foreign experts in and around the capital Kathmandu, which has been devastated by a massive quake that struck on Saturday.
> 
> ...


----------



## sidemount (29 Apr 2015)

I guess our DART guys will hang out in Trenton a bit longer until the official word from the bosses comes down.


----------



## ModlrMike (29 Apr 2015)

sidemount said:
			
		

> I guess our DART guys will hang out in Trenton a bit longer until the official word from the bosses comes down.



The DART operates from a pull perspective. That means that it requires the host nation request the DART from GOC before it can deploy. It is not a push resource.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (29 Apr 2015)

I suspect DART will go in a bit as it really seems to focus on the "post-rescue stage" and more on the "immediate reestablishment of basic services"


----------



## sidemount (29 Apr 2015)

Colin P said:
			
		

> I suspect DART will go in a bit as it really seems to focus on the "post-rescue stage" and more on the "immediate reestablishment of basic services"



Agreed

But like what Mike had said, unless the host nation asks, we aren't going to go. I would hope that they take all the help that is offered to them.


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Apr 2015)

According to this article, some DART members are already on the ground: Canadian military plane arrives in Nepal: officials

"The Canadian Joint Operations Command said on Twitter that 31 Armed Forces members had arrived in the earthquake-hit country."

"A second C-17 has left Canada carrying more equipment and people and is expected to be in Nepal on Thursday"



And, according to the first article posted in this thread:

"Troops who conduct urban search and rescue and medical personnel departed aboard one of the air force’s massive C-17 transports"

"Separately, a smaller team of soldiers and civilians will evaluate how Canada can best assist both in the short and medium-term amid the devastation."

"Lauren Armstrong, a spokeswoman for Defence Minister Jason Kenney, says the rescuers and medics are being sent abroad even before the evaluation is conducted because there are some aspects that are already clear."


----------



## tomahawk6 (29 Apr 2015)

The US DART team arrived with search dogs.

http://dogtime.com/12-canines-from-the-disaster-assistance-response-team-dart-have-arrived-in-nepal.html


----------



## McG (29 Apr 2015)

The first C17 flight has now extracted 100 Canadians and other foreign citizens.
The DARTS first task will apparently be clearing a route north from the city ... I hope they brought some heavy equipment on that first flight in.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/nepal-earthquake-c-17-transport-plane-used-to-get-people-out-of-kathmandu-1.3053502


----------



## Nfld Sapper (29 Apr 2015)

MCG said:
			
		

> The first C17 flight has now extracted 100 Canadians and other foreign citizens.
> The DARTS first task will apparently be clearing a route north from the city ... I hope they brought some heavy equipment on that first flight in.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/nepal-earthquake-c-17-transport-plane-used-to-get-people-out-of-kathmandu-1.3053502



MCG from what I have seen no, that equipment is still in Trenton...


----------



## jmt18325 (29 Apr 2015)

How does the ISST generally get to the location of the disaster?  I never see anything about that in the news releases, just that they have departed and arrived.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (30 Apr 2015)

ISST?


----------



## jmt18325 (30 Apr 2015)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> ISST?



The Interdepartmental Strategic Support Team.  They arrived in Nepal on the 28th, the day before the first elements of DART:

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/operations-abroad/nepal.page


----------



## cupper (3 May 2015)

News reports are saying that the Nepalese government has closed the airport at Katmandu to heavy lift aircraft due to potential damage to the runway. They are limiting to medium and light aircraft only until they can assess the conditions of the runway foundation and subgrade after the multiple tremors and aftershocks.

*Nepal quake: Airport issues ban on larger planes*

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-32572533



> Nepal's only international airport has banned larger aircraft carrying aid from landing because of concerns over its runway.
> 
> Planes heavier than 196 tonnes had been allowed to land after last week's earthquake but restrictions have been imposed because of potholes on the runway, officials say.
> 
> ...


----------



## George Wallace (3 May 2015)

cupper said:
			
		

> News reports are saying that the Nepalese government has closed the airport at Katmandu to heavy lift aircraft due to potential damage to the runway. They are limiting to medium and light aircraft only until they can assess the conditions of the runway foundation and subgrade after the multiple tremors and aftershocks.



I heard that the Airport was closed due to damage done to a runway build to handle only light and medium aircraft, not the HEAVY military  aircraft that have been bringing in relief supplies.  Looks like, when is all is said and done with, the Katmandu airport runways will be seeing a major upgrade to handle larger aircraft.  This closure will greatly restrict the amount of aid getting in and people getting out.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 May 2015)

Now the C-17 Empty weight: 282,500 lb (128,100 kg) and has a max Payload: 170,900 lb (77,519 kg) of cargo distributed at max over 18 463L master pallets or a mix of palletized cargo and vehicles

Assuming they don't go with max payload this aircraft is just below the 196 tonnes limit imposed by the Nepalis government.

Where tonnes here means metric tonnes which is approximately 2,204.6 pounds, 1.10 tons (US) or 0.984 tons (imperial)


----------



## SupersonicMax (3 May 2015)

You are forgetting fuel weight...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 May 2015)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> You are forgetting fuel weight...



Right with max fuel load of 134,556 L it will be too heavy ...... guess they will have to ferry in hercs for DART then....


----------



## bradley247 (3 May 2015)

Without going into specifics, the C-17s aren't carrying max fuel nor max cargo. They only need enough gas to get there and then back to India (only a few hours of flying, plus reserves) and their payload is limited by how much gas they needed for the long legs there. Still a bit over the current limit, but nothing that bumping a few pallets couldn't fix.


----------



## captloadie (4 May 2015)

So I see the tail is wagging the dog again. It used to be that you planned your fuel stops based on the amount of cargo you were carrying, not the other way around. Then again, those might have been the days when we could afford to have more than 1 slip crew prepositioned somewhere.


----------



## McG (31 May 2015)

Welcome home DART!

http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/dart-returning-to-canada-today-after-month-in-nepal-1.2399492


----------

